# Leclerc Battle Performance



## tomahawk6 (16 Jul 2016)

Reports from Yemen are positive about the Leclerc's performance.The comment by a retired French Colonel was funny.He asked:



> “So what do you think of France’s new super tank, the Leclerc?” a retired colonel in the French army’s logistical brigade jokingly asked me in 2002. “You know, the one we paid a fortune for and that we’ll never use in battle.”
> 
> So far his prediction has proved true. The French military has deployed light armored vehicles and air power in its combat missions in Afghanistan, Congo, Cote d’Ivoire, Central African Republic and Mali.



http://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/frances-leclerc-super-tank-better-american-or-russian-armor-16986


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jul 2016)

A big factor is the UAE army seems a lot more switched on, it's been painful to watch the Houthi videos ambushing Saudi troops who have zero situational awareness and total lack of tactics.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (18 Jul 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> A big factor is the UAE army seems a lot more switched on, it's been painful to watch the Houthi videos ambushing Saudi troops who have zero situational awareness and total lack of tactics.



That's because the Emirs hired foreign soldiers to manage the war for them.


----------



## Red 6 (18 Jul 2016)

I recall that when the Leclerc was first fielded, it was supposed to be a game-changer as the first tank in service built around its digital data bus. That the Leclerc hasn't been downrange is likely more about logistics than capabilities.


----------

